# Just got a 1510



## Sully1510 (May 9, 2011)

I just aquired a Ford 1510. This is the first tractor that I have ever owned.

Can any one give me advise or knowledge on this particular tractor.

Thanks,


----------



## Sully1510 (May 9, 2011)

*more*

Well, I got to use it for the first time yesterday...mowed about 1/3 of my yard and it was nice!!! Tonight I am going to try to change oil!!! That should be fun for a tractor newbie!!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey! Welcome to the forum! Some pictures would be awesome!


----------



## Sully1510 (May 9, 2011)

*Picture*

Here is a front side picture of my new toy...


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats on your new investment..your muscle and back will be thanking you in years to come.

Tractordata.com might have some info.


----------



## bstrang4 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have had my 1510 for 10 years. I got it when my father passed away. He bought it new so we have had allot of time on it between us. The most important thing to watch is the screen in front of the radiator. Check it before every mowing. It does not take much grass buildup to cause engine overheating. Best of luck.


----------



## Sully1510 (May 9, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Congrats on your new investment..your muscle and back will be thanking you in years to come.
> 
> Tractordata.com might have some info.



Thanks for the link, it did have valuable information on there.


----------



## Larry1510 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a 1985 1510 4/WD, that I bought Spring of 1987. I have had very few problems. Hyd. was bouncing but I repaired that. bstrang4 is right, that radiator screen is fine mesh; keep it clean.


----------

